# Walnut nightstand



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2011)

[attachment=405][attachment=406][attachment=407][attachment=405]Well now everyone will think that dressers and such go here. As I said in intro I love walnut. Top drawer matches 1930's vanity. I made the 2 nightstands and his and her dressers last winter. Inlaid maple on drawers is matched on top.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2011)

Whoooooa daddy! That is stunning. I love everything about it - the wood selection is top notch - the workmanship is too obviously. Thanks for showing this to us. The finish looks perfect. 



.


----------



## JMC (Dec 3, 2011)

Great job mike. beautiful!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 3, 2011)

That grain is stunning to say the very least. This is most definitely a beautiful piece. Very nice work indeed. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 3, 2011)

Holy Smokes!

That's inspirational!

Thanks!

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks guys- The wife designed what she wanted and I made it happen. Walnut is so nice to work with and has such a variety of grain-we are lucky it grows here otherwise we would pay big bucks for it. I better like it I have a stash of about 2500' of urban walnut up to 16/4 x 16" x10'. I have 3 of those dried for 12 years and they are hernia material.


----------



## phinds (Dec 3, 2011)

BEEEEutiful !


----------



## Daren (Dec 6, 2011)

Gorgeous ! Beautiful wood, beautifully worked.


.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 6, 2011)

That is horrific. You should give that to me.

But seriously, that is superb work and eye-popping wood. Fabulous work.

Robert


----------



## CodyS (Dec 11, 2011)

If I were you I would be going


----------



## Burly Dennis (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome!! I am curious about the curved piece just above the drawers. First of all, I don't know what to call it. Second, I would be interested in seeing a nearly side-on shot to see what the ends look like.

Best Regards,
Dennis


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello Dennis, It is a drawer. Wife wanted to match 1930's vanity. Mike


----------



## Chad (Dec 24, 2011)

That is simply beautiful.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chad and Dennis- Thanks it was fun to build. 2 nightstands his and hers dresser all have that row of drawers. Will build the bed this winter. If you look at my box thread the design overlapped into boxes.


----------



## Burly Dennis (Dec 24, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Hello Dennis, It is a drawer. Wife wanted to match 1930's vanity. Mike



Mike,

Without the handle I thought it was a purely decorative piece. Functional an attractive at the same time. Can't beat it. Truly inspriational.

Dennis


----------



## SS Custom Calls (Dec 31, 2011)

Dang!!!! That's a fine piece of work right there!


----------



## BarbS (Jan 2, 2012)

Mike, that is one beautiful nightstand... or two, rather. I especially like the deep cove beneath the top. What gorgeous work!


----------



## Mandolin (Jan 4, 2012)

That's about the purtiest thing I ever seen, except for my wife, of course.


----------

